# iWeb part of iLife '06?



## serpicolugnut (Jan 5, 2006)

Extra! Extra!

http://osxfactor.com/news/?p=51


----------



## whitesaint (Jan 5, 2006)

wow that would be cool if that were true, a kick@$$ way to build websites with media apple style.


----------



## kainjow (Jan 5, 2006)

AppleInsider has an article with more details: http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1440


----------



## chevy (Jan 5, 2006)

a new .Mac interface ? I could be a strong improvement to the homepage webapp.


----------



## kainjow (Jan 5, 2006)

chevy said:
			
		

> I could be a strong improvement to the homepage webapp.


I'm sure you could


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 5, 2006)

chevy said:
			
		

> *I* could be a strong improvement to the homepage webapp.


I would think that iWeb would be a much stronger improvement to the homepage application, but if you think _you're_ a better improvement to it than software would be, well then that's just totally conceited!


----------



## chevy (Jan 5, 2006)

replace "I" by "it"...

but indeed I'm convinced I'm better than a software.


----------



## fryke (Jan 5, 2006)

Probably depends on the task.


----------



## chevy (Jan 5, 2006)

Let's say I'm harder than soft-ware.


----------



## kainjow (Jan 5, 2006)

This thread is going waay off topic


----------



## chevy (Jan 5, 2006)

That's (i)Life


----------



## senne (Jan 5, 2006)

Let's hope it will create webstandards validated pages.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jan 5, 2006)

senne said:
			
		

> Let's hope it will create webstandards validated pages.



Heh. Don't count on that. Have you seen the HTML that Pages spews out?


----------



## fryke (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, but that wasn't Pages' main goal, was it.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

that is awsome. I have a couple clients that try (emphasis on try) to update their websites themselves using Dreamweaver. They always screw something up. Perhaps this will allow people to more easily update pre-built web pages. 

It will be hard to keep a consumer-level web builder standards-compliant. It's hard enough when you hand-code and know what you're doing. It's like those earily CSS builders (StyleMaster was one I think) that gave non-html savvy people the ability to easily build great CSS sites. Problem was that it made everything absolutely positioned, which would have made the W3C cry!


----------



## chevy (Jan 6, 2006)

Apparently the .mac account has been updated with new embedded files to support blogging.


----------



## fryke (Jan 6, 2006)

Wasn't that done a couple of months ago? I thought some blogger thingie was part of .Mac for a while now...


----------



## kainjow (Jan 6, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Wasn't that done a couple of months ago? I thought some blogger thingie was part of .Mac for a while now...


It was iBlog, that was free for a while with your .Mac account, but it's a third party program.


----------



## powermac (Jan 6, 2006)

Wouldn't a web page, consumer level app just be like templates for Pages? I could easily see Apple implementing a base line (entry level) web publishing tool for Pages, rather than develop a whole new program for that. Just some thoughts!


----------



## fryke (Jan 6, 2006)

If they call it "iWeb" and name it among the other apps, I'd say we can safely assume it's a standalone app that integrates with the other iLife apps. So its center is the "web". Yes, I'd say this is about templates (I personally hate them, but iLife seems to do everything with templates) that let you easily create webpages. Since it's from Apple, I'd assume it actually makes _good_ webpages, too. (They _do_ have "standards compliant" people in the Safari team...)

Let's hope it's not too restricted in what it lets you do. For example, I'd hate it if you could only really use it in combination with a .Mac account. We'll see early next week.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 6, 2006)

when is it?


----------



## fryke (Jan 6, 2006)

Haven't looked yet. MWSF starts Monday, I hear.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jan 6, 2006)

The Keynote is Tuesday at 9:00AM PST


----------



## fryke (Jan 6, 2006)

So that's 18.00 CET. Okay.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 7, 2006)

Haaa Haaahahahaaa! That was funny!!!




.


----------



## powermac (Jan 7, 2006)

I am sure the keynote will be interesting as usual. Wish they were broadcasting though. I like watching the one they web casted. Wonder why they don't do that anymore?


----------



## chevy (Jan 7, 2006)

Reduce risk.

And it did not bring any extra sales...


----------



## fryke (Jan 8, 2006)

_What_ was so funny, Quicksilver?!


----------



## gerbick (Jan 9, 2006)

Why would I ever purchase iWeb?  I have Macromedia Dreamweaver 8.

Yes, I'm asking in a very "Devil's Advocate" manner...


----------



## senne (Jan 9, 2006)

iWeb is going to be just like RapidWeaver


----------



## mdnky (Jan 9, 2006)

gerbick said:
			
		

> Why would I ever purchase iWeb?  I have Macromedia Dreamweaver 8.
> 
> Yes, I'm asking in a very "Devil's Advocate" manner...



I'd probably ask the same thing, though my ending to it would be that I already have BBedit (or emacs, pico, ...).


----------



## fryke (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, you won't buy iWeb. You'll either want to upgrade iLife to version '06 or not. Depending on your needs, the update will make sense or not.


----------



## iball (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't understand why the keynote isn't going to be webcast using the same Apple tech that the U.S. military uses to broadcast football games and events over the nets.  I mean, it's all Apple products doing it anyway, from the machine itself to the software used.
You would think they would like to do that as a friendly "smack" at MS.


----------



## fryke (Jan 9, 2006)

A while ago they did just that. Lately, they've changed their modus. I guess they just _never_ want such a webcast to fail if it's supposed to be live. If they're just broadcasting it later, there sure ain't going to be such a run for it, which a) saves costs (a lot of...) and b) increases the quality for those who watch it.


----------



## gerbick (Jan 9, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Well, you won't buy iWeb. You'll either want to upgrade iLife to version '06 or not. Depending on your needs, the update will make sense or not.


So it's not a big deal then.  And if this is the big announcement for tomorrow, I'm going to forecast "sigh" and "augggh" like a Charlie Brown episode.  But for Mac rumor mills instead.


----------

